# Username change



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Is it possible to change my username, as I'm getting known when searched and don't want certain people to know my business.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Have you tried PM'ing Lorian and Katy?


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Not yet

Will do now


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Katy will sort it if you PM her.


----------

